# Wo kauft ihr eure Hardware? Unterschiede, Empfehlungen?



## xexecutor (10. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe das ist das richtige Forum. Ansonsten bitte verschieben !

Derzeit bin ich ja drauf und dran mir einen neuen Hauptrechner zu basteln. Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage: Wo soll ich bestellen ? Ich bin da derzeit aktuell überhaupt nicht auf dem Stand. Meinen letzten Rechner hab ich bei Mindfactory bestellt. War auch ganz gut vom Kundenservice her. Allerdings gibts da manchmal auch nicht alle Teile.

Wo bestellt ihr denn so eure Hardware? 

Ich hab persönlich jetzt nur 2 Shops wo ich schaue und auch eventuell bestelle. Nachdem Atelco und Hardwareversand platt sind gibts derzeit nicht soviel Auswahl...

Mindfactory und Alternate sind meine Shops wo ich immer schaue. Allerdings ist Alternate wesentlich teuerer als die anderen Shops (10%-15% mehr im Schnitt) was mir nicht so gut gefällt.

Dann gibts da noch Cyberport, Notebooksbilliger und Warehouse2. Gibts da Erfahrungen ? oder schaut ihr bei ganz anderen Shops?

Gibts da bei der Garantie eigentlich Unterschiede ?

Grüße
Schöne Adventszeit


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich kaufe alles nur bei Mindfactory oder Amazon, das sind die zuverlässigsten.
Falls mal was nicht vorrätig ist, suche ich halt nach einer Alternative oder warte halt bis die Teile vorrätig sind.


----------



## Imperat0r (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich kaufe auch alles nur bei Mindfactory oder Amazon. 
Die Lieferung erfolgt schnell und Preis/Leistung sind perfekt. 
Bei defekten Teilen hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme mit der Rücksendung.


----------



## Gotcha (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich kaufe da wo es gerade günstig ist bzw. ich eine Ersparnis gegenüber anderen Shops erzielen kann.
Amazon ist für mich der schnellste Händler mit seiner "same day Lieferung," da kommt niemand ran, auch was einen Umtausch angeht ist Amazon die schnellste Lösung.
Mindfactory ist i.d.r. der günstigste Anbieter was Hardware angeht, allerdings muss man dort auch 2 mal hinschauen weil dort gerne mal kosten in Form von zusätzlichen PayPal gebühren oder teuren Versandkosten versteckt werden.
Caseking hat für mich den besten Service und ein sehr gutes CRM. Amazon ist da minimal schlechter, allerdings bei weitem nicht so Kompetent wie Caseking wenn es um spezifische fragen geht.


----------



## Cinnayum (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich kaufe seit 2002(?) die meisten Teile bei MF. Ich hatte bisher auch keine Probleme.
Auch ein fehlendes Win 7 hatten die anstandslos nachgeschickt. (Die haben das Paket rekonstruiert und gewogen und mit dem Gewicht, was sie beim Versenden ermittelt hatten abgeglichen. Nach 1-2 Tagen war die Nachsendung unterwegs.)
Die 2-5% Aufpreis zum geizhals.de Vergleich kann man meistens mit dem Mitternachtsshopping (ohne Versandkosten) aufheben und dafür hab ich gerne einen (für mich bisher erlebten) zuverlässigen Händler.

Bei HW-Versand hab ich immer nur mal ne Grafikkarte oder sowas geholt. War auch immer ok.

Bei Cyberport hatte ich das MSI GE60 Notebook bestellt und dort auch nur wenige Tage warten müssen. Leider auch etwas teuer, wenn die Sachen nicht im Angebot sind.

NBB gefällt mir von der Webseite und Suche-Filter sehr gut, ich hatte aber auch noch keine Gelegenheit, dort etwas zu kaufen.
Mein nächstes NB ist vermutlich von Schenker, aber ich warte noch auf einen Sale meines Wunschgerätes  . Das Supportforum dort ist schon mal erstklassig.

One.de hingegen war eine Katastrophe. Erst auf Drohen der Stornierung wurde mein NB (angeblich lieferbar zum Bestellzeitpunkt) überhaupt mal geschickt. Die RMA dauerte Wochen. Kann sein, dass die sich gebessert haben, aber ich bin von dem Laden geheilt.

Amazon ist halt urteuer. Da kaufe ich nichts. Außerdem führen Sie in Dtl. keine Steuern auf ihren Gewinn ab und beuten Lagerarbeiter unterhalb des Mindestlohns aus. Sowas darf nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## HisN (10. Dezember 2015)

<-- fährt die 10 Min. zum Caseking Outlet.

Die Jungs da sind freundlich, teilweise kenne ich sie schon seit vielen Jahren, es gibt immer ein Getränk um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen und Probleme werden unbürokratisch und schnell gelöst.


----------



## GrueneMelone (10. Dezember 2015)

Mindfactory und Kartenleser oder sowas bei Amazon. Mindfactory hat allerdings einige Marken nicht mehr. Ich glaube Asus und EVGA oder so. Das bissel doof.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2015)

Generell Mindfactory ( liegt im Aktionsradius und man kann nebenbei mal bei Reichelt die Nase rein stecken ), Amazon ( aber eher nicht für Hardware wenn keine Schnäppchen ). Hardwareversand kann man doch durchaus noch nehmen, wie auch Atelco sind deren Preise nicht gerade schmeichelhaft. Wenn der Preis stimmt kann es durchaus ein lokaler Anbieter sein.
Generell gibt es keine Unterschiede bei Garantie und Co. vielleicht noch bei einem Stamm Dealer


----------



## Shaav (10. Dezember 2015)

Caseking, sofern ist kein Mondpreis ist.


----------



## Nessajah86 (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich bestelle alle meine Sachen auch bei MindFactory.
Da ich allerdings in Süddeutschland lebe habe ich hier noch den PC-Laden ARLT in der nähe.
Wenn es beim ARLT nicht unwesentlich teurer ist und er die Teile hat, kaufe ich lieber dort.
Ich unterstütze gerne die Läden in meiner Nähe.


----------



## shootme55 (10. Dezember 2015)

Da ich Österreicher bin, und mir die Versandkosten bei MF zu hoch sind:

E-Tec, falls das Sortiment passt. Bisher keine Probleme
Alternate, falls der Preis passt, ebenfalls bisher keine Probleme
Amazon, sowohl direkt als auch im Market Place. Einmal unabsichtlich aus Singapur bestellt, hat 6 Wochen gedauert, aber das wars auch schon mit den Problemen. 
Die anderen Händler, mit denen ich Probleme hatte, sind inzwischen alle vom Markt verschwunden.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Dezember 2015)

bei technik/ Pc teilen Caseking und wenn dies nicht haben Alternate ....
für alles so rundum amazon (auser technik/ pc teile)

früher auch Mindfactory aber man hat micht 2mal versucht total zu verarschen.... bei 20€ ware sag ich jud egal hast was gelernt aber beide male bei sachen über 400€ da verstehe ich kein spas mehr...die sind bei mir unten durch...du willst ne empfehlung? ich rate von denen ab
aber jeder hat ja so seine ganz eigenen erfahrungen


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Dezember 2015)

Meinen PC habe ich bei MF bestellt.
Lief alles ohne Probleme.
Die erste Grafikkarte von PowerColor hatte einen Lüfterschaden -> Retour an MF -> Geld bekommen, neue Karte bestellt. *Keine Probleme gehabt.*
Wenn ich mal nicht einen ganzen PC brauche, dann bei Amazon oder beim örtlichen Händler.
Die Versandkosten von D nach AUT sind meistens nicht ohne. Deswegen eben Amazon oder der Händler vor Ort.


----------



## 666mille (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich kaufe auch bei Alternate und Mindfactory!


----------



## Ion (10. Dezember 2015)

Shaav schrieb:


> Caseking, sofern ist kein Mondpreis ist.



Bei mir genauso.
Ansonsten habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit K&M, Cyberport und Comtech gemacht.
MIX ist auch in Ordnung, auch wenn die Website etwas komisch aussieht. 

Wo ich keine Hardware (mehr) kaufe:
Mindfactory und Amazon sowie alles was eine "24" im Namen hat.


----------



## 666mille (10. Dezember 2015)

Bei Mix würde es ja auch blöd aussehen, wenn die Seite wie Alternate aussieht. Dann wüßte man ja direkt bescheid.

Ich kaufe übrigend bei PC-King keine Hardware mehr. Als die noch ein kleiner Laden waren hat der Verkäufer mir ne ausgepackte CPU in seiner Hand gebracht. ESD kannten die wohl nicht..........


----------



## rhalin (10. Dezember 2015)

Größere Zusammenstellungen kaufe ich auch bei Mindfactory oder Alternate.
Für einzelne Komponenten schaue ich auch bei Amazon oder Reichelt Elektronik.
Da sind die Versandkosten und Zahlungsoptionen besser.


----------



## Körschgen (10. Dezember 2015)

Falls vorhanden und nicht viel teurer als bei der Konkurrenz -> Caseking !

Die haben es sich verdient - ich hoffe das Sortiment wird noch weiter ausgebaut.


----------



## Hackintoshi (10. Dezember 2015)

Konsequent den günstigsten anbieter inclusive versandkosten.
Ich hab nix zu verschenken.


----------



## Lotto (11. Dezember 2015)

Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Konsequent den günstigsten anbieter inclusive versandkosten.
> Ich hab nix zu verschenken.



Kann sich aber im nachhinein bei Problemen dann rächen .

Ich kauf größere Bestellungen bei alternate (so viel teurer sind die jetzt auch nicht, im Mittel kam ich bei jedem Rechner bisher auf ca. denselben Preis wie bei MF & Co), kleinere aufgrund der Versankostenfreiheit bei amazon. Gehäuse, die es bei alternate oder amazon nicht gab, hab ich auch schon bei Caseking bestellt.


----------



## Hackintoshi (11. Dezember 2015)

Lotto schrieb:


> Kann sich aber im nachhinein bei Problemen dann rächen .



Kann, könnte, wäre ,wenn....bisher hatte ich noch nie probleme. No risk no fun.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Dezember 2015)

Ein Blick in die Händlerbewertungen kann ja nie schaden und man möchte doch schon wissen wem man seine Dinare vermacht wobei in der Regel ja die namhaften Dealer vorne stehen


----------

